# Snowblower obsession!



## Skidder (Mar 14, 2014)

I can't believe ever since I found this site I've been obsessed with redoing my old blower. Even buying another. I can't seem to find enough info,posts or parts to buy. It reminds me of building an old hot rod but much cheaper. Yup wife thinks I went over the deep end.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I hear ya with the FFLF (Female Fun Limitation Factor) Mine thought I went off the deep end when I was working to get my LED lights set up on my blower last weekend. Now that project is done, and it is still 8 degree's as I type, I find myself wondering, "what's next".


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

that's what happens when you come here every day and read the posts. im the same way with motorcycles. wife thinks the same way too.


----------



## Skidder (Mar 14, 2014)

BB Cub said:


> that's what happens when you come here every day and read the posts. im the same way with motorcycles. wife thinks the same way too.


Did the Harley thing and dirt bikes too now it's guns,fishing and of all things snowblowers.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you really want to make her think you went nuts?

Here a good summer project for you.



















Sicard Snow Master Jr Snowblower Fully Functional Works Great | eBay


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

BB Cub said:


> that's what happens when you come here every day and read the posts. im the same way with motorcycles. wife thinks the same way too.


You know you have an obsession when you are constantly minimizing your snowblower web site screens when a family member approaches because they just don't get it and they think you are wacko. 

When we first showed up here, we didn't know when we posted our introduction we were supposed to say
"Hello, my name is (first name) and I'm a snow blower aholic.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

my mom is seerely affected by fflf to, she hates everytime another project follows me home


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Let me just say reading this thread has made me feel better, knowing I'm not alone. I swear I could've written each one myself, lol. Especially the ones about the wife. I hide stuff behind the shed, in the attic, at my parents house. Now getting to Snapper mowers with the summer coming, uhoh...I change with the seasons, but my first love is the ole Ariens.


----------



## Skidder (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't hide anything but she just thinks I'm nuts when I talk about snowblowers. She gets that glazed over look in her eyes.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

These forums are modern-day Addicts Anonymous...with the exception that instead of trying to relieve us of our addictions, we encourage the addiction


----------



## Skidder (Mar 14, 2014)

classiccat said:


> These forums are modern-day Addicts Anonymous...with the exception that instead of trying to relieve us of our addictions, we encourage the addiction


That's a legit statement!


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I work on mine when she is off shopping with her girlfriend. I just bought a new/old one, that i'm fixing up for one of my kids, that one I can work on most anytime. I hate winter, I hate the cold, but I love to blow snow. That could be my tag line.
Sid


----------



## Skidder (Mar 14, 2014)

Sid said:


> I work on mine when she is off shopping with her girlfriend. I just bought a new/old one, that i'm fixing up for one of my kids, that one I can work on most anytime. I hate winter, I hate the cold, but I love to blow snow. That could be my tag line.
> Sid


I'm the same way I question why anyone would live where it's a pain to drive,potholes and cold weather but now that I rebuilt my blower I wouldn't mind one more snow just to try it out. But on the flip side I can wait till next season. Very interested in how the impeller mod works on the end of the driveway when the snowplows plow the heavy wet stuff half way up my drive. I have a feeling I'm going to just smile no more being pizzed off.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Skidder said:


> I can't believe ever since I found this site I've been obsessed with redoing my old blower. Even buying another. I can't seem to find enough info,posts or parts to buy. It reminds me of building an old hot rod but much cheaper. Yup wife thinks I went over the deep end.


 
that's just it, it's the hot rod mentality only a lot cheaper to build, fix, run. Especially with today's gas prices. Everything gets downsized but the same approach. 1 cyl instead of 8. and gas tanks that hold 1 gallon of gas intead of 18. I have 2 old 1970 Pontiacs that I haven't been able to touch in years. But I can tinker with the snowblowers and get that hot rod fix I used to get from the cars, and a lot cheaper and easier. With a bad back I can't lay under a 2 ton car like I used to, putting headers on. But I can tweak a one-lunger that has a cylinder head that weighs about 2 lbs. they sound neat too when running, like a flathead Ford v8

you know where this is going- first there was drag racing, then tractor racing, now they have snowmobile drag racing....

next will be vintage snowblower drag racing. just have to figure out if it's going to be through 12" of powder snow, or on bare pavement, or ?


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Sid said:


> I hate winter, I hate the cold, but I love to blow snow.
> Sid


Same here. I think I enjoy blowing snow so much, is because I hate shoveling it so much.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Skidder said:


> I'm the same way I question why anyone would live where it's a pain to drive,potholes and cold weather but now that I rebuilt my blower I wouldn't mind one more snow just to try it out. But on the flip side I can wait till next season. Very interested in how the impeller mod works on the end of the driveway when the snowplows plow the heavy wet stuff half way up my drive. I have a feeling I'm going to just smile no more being pizzed off.


 
(laughter...) yeh I'm wishing for a foot of snow right now, I want to drag race this Cadet 268 against the Gilson 55012, title for title... pinks all out...

and yes, I'm a snowbloweraholic...I stashed the New Holland down my grandmother's house in the yard....my wife would flip if I put a 3rd blower in front of the garage.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

enigma-2 said:


> Same here. I think I enjoy blowing snow so much, is because I hate shoveling it so much.


 
yep...in the long run, the snowblower is less expensive, compared to 6 chiropractor visits...


----------



## mikey517 (Feb 20, 2014)

classiccat said:


> These forums are modern-day Addicts Anonymous...with the exception that instead of trying to relieve us of our addictions, we encourage the addiction


Hi...I'm Mike, and I'm a snow-blow-aholic,...no no....I'm a chainsaw-aholic....no, wait, wait.... a guitar-aholic..... no,...that's not right...I'm a firewood-aholic!

No....Ah, heck....I'm just messed up!!


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> that's just it, it's the hot rod mentality only a lot cheaper to build, fix, run. Especially with today's gas prices. Everything gets downsized but the same approach. 1 cyl instead of 8. and gas tanks that hold 1 gallon of gas intead of 18. I have 2 old 1970 Pontiacs that I haven't been able to touch in years. But I can tinker with the snowblowers and get that hot rod fix I used to get from the cars, and a lot cheaper and easier. With a bad back I can't lay under a 2 ton car like I used to, putting headers on. But I can tweak a one-lunger that has a cylinder head that weighs about 2 lbs. they sound neat too when running, like a flathead Ford v8
> 
> you know where this is going- first there was drag racing, then tractor racing, now they have snowmobile drag racing....
> 
> next will be vintage snowblower drag racing. just have to figure out if it's going to be through 12" of powder snow, or on bare pavement, or ?


Hey buffalo, you hit it on the head here...I just don't have the money to invest in my '76 Grand Prix right now so it sits patiently waiting. (It was my first car, we are celebrating our 25th anniversary this year, lol, but she hasn't been on the road in 4-5 years and needs help). In the meantime I get my high from these small engines, I love the sound of the old '62 H60 with the straight exhaust, sounds like a mini stock car. I'm all in for some snowblower drag racing!!!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Ray 1962 10ML60 said:


> Hey buffalo, you hit it on the head here...I just don't have the money to invest in my '76 Grand Prix right now so it sits patiently waiting. (It was my first car, we are celebrating our 25th anniversary this year, lol, but she hasn't been on the road in 4-5 years and needs help). In the meantime I get my high from these small engines, I love the sound of the old '62 H60 with the straight exhaust, sounds like a mini stock car. I'm all in for some snowblower drag racing!!!


a Pontiac man....you have impeccable taste !

the only downside is we have to walk or run behind these darned things...the Cadet 268 put in 3rd gear, and pop the clutch, pulls a chute wheelie and takes off and I'm being dragged along behind it hanging on for dear life... and quickly downshifting to slow it down. 

that's one thing I noticed about the friction drive vs. the gear drive, the friction drive stores up the energy in the friction plate like a flywheel in a car, and when the disc is engaged, it is a more violent launch and wheelies like a stick car and takes off in high gear...

the gear drive takes off front end down in any gear, and not as fast...could be the extra weight, or gear reduction being lower, or gears being different ratio...

so, (belly up to the bar) *...."my Cadet 268 would blow the doors off ANY Gilson 55012... wanna run it ?? "*

(laughter...) just kidding....I haven't tested them enough to even know... actually my back is hurting a little from starting them with the pull rope...


----------



## Skidder (Mar 14, 2014)

I think I kinda found this site outta desperation. I dreaded and shuddered when I heard the word snow. I live on a fairly well traveled road. Doing the driveway wasn't to to much of an issue except for my 89 MTD was getting tired. Now that I tore into it I see the friction disc after 25 years had seen better days and the engine I'm sure doesn't have the power it used too. The end of the driveway was my nemesis. Got to the point where I had to either hand shovel,hire a plow guy or take 3" (yes 3") slices of wet heavy snow (slop). Then I think I happened onto You Tube and saw where a guy installed the impeller kit and as I dug into it more I saw another had installed this so called Predator engine. Then for the heck of it I typed in snowblower forums and here I am with a totally redone snowblower in less than a week and a half. Now I'm buying another just to tinker with. I don't dare look on Craigslist!!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> Do you really want to make her think you went nuts?
> 
> Here a good summer project for you.
> 
> ...



You would be the talk of the neighborhood with this.
Maybe the talk of the town.


----------



## Skidder (Mar 14, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> You would be the talk of the neighborhood with this.
> Maybe the talk of the town.


Ain't big enough HAHA


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

I've learned to pick one color and stick with it. For my motorcycles, its blue. For snowblowers, its orange. My wife and kids can't tell the difference from one to another, and they seem to loose count easily.


----------

